# Sunday Night Smoke



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is some smoking action from tonight, we smoked the Nub Habano 466 and the Oliva Serie G torps... Was a good time, only not as many of us could make it. Still good cigars with great friends.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic's thanks for sharing Be safe Bro


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

where are you at in this pics ? nice pics btw, thx for sharing


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am the big ugly guy in the blue hat. hahaha


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

cboor001 said:


> I am the big ugly guy in the blue hat. hahaha


what i meant to ask was...what country are you in heheheh !!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pics, i think i'm going out to smoke one thanks for the inspiration pro


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in Iraq... 6 of 15 months left.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pics!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Come home SAFELY!!!! Thank You for your service!!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you for your service to our country. Be safe.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pics brother!! Looks like a great time with great smokes. Nice ink BTW.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a good night to smoke. Thanks and be safe.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Brings back memories...good ones, thanks for sharing brada


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent pics. 

Wish I could be spending my Sunday night doing that!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.............for everything


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Nice pics brother!! Looks like a great time with great smokes. Nice ink BTW.


Thanks BOTL, I got 3 new ones when I was home on R&R in June, and got another since I have been back here... We should start an "ink" thread, and post tat pics... Rated PG pics, that is... Don't need anyone gettin into any trouble!!! Thanks and take care- Chris


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good brother. I'll second Alan, Nice ink! And Sick Nub Stand!!

Be safe over there man.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Chris thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

cboor001 said:


> Thanks BOTL, I got 3 new ones when I was home on R&R in June, and got another since I have been back here... We should start an "ink" thread, and post tat pics... Rated PG pics, that is... Don't need anyone gettin into any trouble!!! Thanks and take care- Chris


as gerry stated - thank you 4 your services! and yes, we should start an ink thread!! you first


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pics herfin in the sand box!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pics and get back safely


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

We had already a tad "contest". Look up for it!! 

If I new no better, I would say that you were on vacation!! :redface:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah, I missed it... I probably wasn't a member yet... Thanks


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats one of the best Nub stands I have ever seen.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Thats one of the best Nub stands I have ever seen.


'Preciate it... I am practicing... hahaha. Thanks


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics and great sticks! Thanx for sharing and stay safe!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great to see y'all sitting back and relaxing long enough to enjoy a cigar. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics...like seeing good times like that. I retired from the AF and my final job was Family Readiness and I took care of a lot of Texas Army Guard families in the last 3 years and I have nothing but the respect for you guys and your families. People don't realize just how long 15 months is. You and your families are awesome!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Great pics...like seeing good times like that. I retired from the AF and my final job was Family Readiness and I took care of a lot of Texas Army Guard families in the last 3 years and I have nothing but the respect for you guys and your families. People don't realize just how long 15 months is. You and your families are awesome!!


Thank you for saying that... I feel like I signed up for this, so I can take my licks when they come, but I appreciate my family the most for being able to hang with me... They are my life-blood, and keep me going when I am neck deep in "the suck". Thanks again.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nub..≤≤≤≥≥≥≥≥≥≤≤≤≤≤≤


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics. thx


----------

